# Rb25det intake manifold



## skylinez (Jun 24, 2005)

Does anyone know if the RB26DETT intake manifold will fit the RB25DET head? If not, does any other nissan or aftermarket intake manifold fit the RB25DET head?


----------



## UchinaHinga (Aug 1, 2005)

I don't think so , Apexi ,Trust and HKS all make nice Manifolds for the RB25,
but also look on Auction sites.Alot of people are making cheaper knockoffs that are good with a reinforcment bracket for large turbines


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

INtake, i think u can bolt it up with an adaptor plate, Nomuken is using it in his D1 R34 im pretty sure, dont think the 6 throttles would work though!?!?!?


----------



## Rb25kouki (Aug 20, 2005)

I use tophatperformance.com they have an "upper intake plenum" basically it uses the stock lower plenum but changes the upper half for better flow, also easier intercooler piping installation also cleans up the engine bay alot looks alot better then the stock upper intake pipe that goes over the cam/valve cover.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

No it wont bolt on


----------



## santa_clause (Sep 10, 2005)

just askin on opinions here,what if we modify the stock intake by moving the throttle body to the front,and shut off the original hole....so that the ic piping can go direct down rather than goung over the head of the engine?anyone did this before?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah its a pretty common mod - so much so you can get aftermarket manifolds. It cleans up the engine bay and piping heaps.


----------



## santa_clause (Sep 10, 2005)

guys...just askin whuts the cheapest price for aftermarket intake manifold for *rb25det*...similar to the greddy ones and i want to ship it to kuala lumpur malaysia...any websites selling it?


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

I think the only one is the greddy one, unless u go custom?

Ive been told its not good to modify the position of the throttle becuase the chamber wasnt designed for the air to flow that way. Have a look at it the next time u pop your hood and id say ull agree! Makes sense to me.
Id say leave it unless your chasing MASSIVE figures then you would buy a Greddy one or go full custom.
Im chasing 350+ rwhp and im not touching it. Id get a bigger throttle if anything and still thats not needed with the power im chasing but a cheap mod. Im still not gonna do it :thumbdwn:


----------



## skylinez (Jun 24, 2005)

*intake manifold*



santa_clause said:


> guys...just askin whuts the cheapest price for aftermarket intake manifold for *rb25det*...similar to the greddy ones and i want to ship it to kuala lumpur malaysia...any websites selling it?


The best and cheapest that I have found is tophatperformance.com contact, I think it is Mike and he can set you up.


----------

